# Buying a car



## Wayfarer (Apr 4, 2009)

Are there any experts on buying cars in the states as a visitor (on an embassy approved visitor visa).
My plan is to drive across america on a good old fashioned road trip.

I have a sponsor address too as I'm just waiting for the inevitable 'can't do that!' to start there noise 

Thanks.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Wayfarer said:


> Are there any experts on buying cars in the states as a visitor (on an embassy approved visitor visa).
> My plan is to drive across america on a good old fashioned road trip.
> 
> I have a sponsor address too as I'm just waiting for the inevitable 'can't do that!' to start there noise
> ...


Buy away! You might have issues with a dealer but you're unlikely to have them with a private seller. You will probably have issues with insurance, too, and it'll cost an arm and a leg. Whether you'll manage to get it titled or not I have no idea. There are 50 states and a handful of odds and ends, so there are that many authorities. Also, DMVs tend to have as many authorities as people who work in the office. Some states will even allow you to apply for a license for the duration of your visit.

An "embassy approved visitor visa" sounds fascinating. Are we to assume you've got one or are applying for one? If the latter, let us know how you get on?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

What is an embassy approved visitor visa? Where does a sponsor come into the equation?

You can buy whatever your heart or better wallet allow. You need to register and insure it! Google DMV plus the respective state and you will everything you need for registration and DL.


----------



## Wayfarer (Apr 4, 2009)

twostep said:


> What is an embassy approved visitor visa? Where does a sponsor come into the equation?
> 
> You can buy whatever your heart or better wallet allow. You need to register and insure it! Google DMV plus the respective state and you will everything you need for registration and DL.


It's the one basically where you have the interview, state you aren't going to settle in the USA and have the funds to support yourself for your stay.
You can work if offered by a company off it.

I can't say what it is off the top of my head, one of the guru's on here will know it I'm sure.

It's one up from the VWP.
Allowing you to stay longer than 3 months (VWP) but less than a year.
Non-immigrant visa type.


----------



## Wayfarer (Apr 4, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Buy away! You might have issues with a dealer but you're unlikely to have them with a private seller. You will probably have issues with insurance, too, and it'll cost an arm and a leg. Whether you'll manage to get it titled or not I have no idea. There are 50 states and a handful of odds and ends, so there are that many authorities. Also, DMVs tend to have as many authorities as people who work in the office. Some states will even allow you to apply for a license for the duration of your visit.
> 
> An "embassy approved visitor visa" sounds fascinating. Are we to assume you've got one or are applying for one? If the latter, let us know how you get on?


I can't see insurance being a big deal, one size fits all on that one 
I'll DMV it where I buy it and if I'm in a state for longer than 10 days I'll get it DMV'd there


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Wayfarer said:


> It's the one basically where you have the interview, state you aren't going to settle in the USA and have the funds to support yourself for your stay.
> You can work if offered by a company off it.
> 
> I can't say what it is off the top of my head, one of the guru's on here will know it I'm sure.
> ...


You're going backwards here. B2s aren't generally issued to VWP-eligible folks except for a few exceptions. Applying for one and being rejected moves you backwards, not forwards.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Wayfarer said:


> I can't see insurance being a big deal, one size fits all on that one
> I'll DMV it where I buy it and if I'm in a state for longer than 10 days I'll get it DMV'd there


Major factors in many states for setting your insurance premiums are your US driving history and your US credit score. You presumably score zilch on both.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Wayfarer said:


> I can't see insurance being a big deal, one size fits all on that one
> I'll DMV it where I buy it and if I'm in a state for longer than 10 days I'll get it DMV'd there


Do you read? 

Let's assume you will be issued a B2. This allows you up to 180 days but depends on the immigration officer at point of entry.
You can buy whatever vehicle you want. You CANNOT register it. No registration means no tags; means no insurance. If your friends are willing to register and insure the car they will be liable for your actions from speeding to accidents and it will reflect on their records which has an impact on insurance rates ... Speaking of insurance even if they add you as driver it may only be good for 30 days depending on the underwriter. Of course you will not read the fine print.
You may not see insurance as a big deal but it is required and getting pulled over without proper registration/insurance/dl on a B2 is likely to cut your vacation short.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Wayfarer said:


> It's the one basically where you have the interview, state you aren't going to settle in the USA and have the funds to support yourself for your stay.
> You can work if offered by a company off it.
> 
> I can't say what it is off the top of my head, one of the guru's on here will know it I'm sure.
> ...


You sound rather clueless. I suggest you read up on requirements of US visas and which ones enable you to legally work in the US prior to deportation and a 10 year no-entry:>)


----------



## Wayfarer (Apr 4, 2009)

twostep said:


> You sound rather clueless. I suggest you read up on requirements of US visas and which ones enable you to legally work in the US prior to deportation and a 10 year no-entry:>)


USA visa law is hardly childsplay.
You talk a lot about the problems for getting a visa and are generally the rudest moderator of late.
Some of us aren't visa-brained machines like gobby mods. 
So show some respect to folk who are attempting to escape from prison island will you 

Registering a car impossible?
What happens on a typed internet forum and what happens in the real world are two different things.
You only know the official way when I think you're being blind to the unofficial ways.


----------



## Wayfarer (Apr 4, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Major factors in many states for setting your insurance premiums are your US driving history and your US credit score. You presumably score zilch on both.


I don't need a credit score, I pay my way without being a credit whore


----------



## Wayfarer (Apr 4, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> You're going backwards here. B2s aren't generally issued to VWP-eligible folks except for a few exceptions. Applying for one and being rejected moves you backwards, not forwards.


I never said the B2, you're assuming it's the B2.
Backwards? Forwards?
I've not even had the interview yet, keep calm man.


----------



## Wayfarer (Apr 4, 2009)

twostep said:


> You sound rather clueless. I suggest you read up on requirements of US visas and which ones enable you to legally work in the US prior to deportation and a 10 year no-entry:>)


You play and act like the gate-keeper.
Are you employed by Homeland Security to try and scare away people who are basically going to do what they wish anyway.

Going off the expats I know who are working 'illegally' in the USA and doing very well thank-you I'd take the deportation with a pinch of salt unless you are daft enough to get caught 
The IRS aren't on every corner you know and this isn't Arizona either


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Wayfarer said:


> I never said the B2, you're assuming it's the B2.
> Backwards? Forwards?
> I've not even had the interview yet, keep calm man.


So what visa are you going for?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Wayfarer said:


> I don't need a credit score, I pay my way without being a credit whore


It's rather surprising what you "need" a credit score for in the US. I ran into this when I returned to the US after a one-year stay in the UK. Even a gap in the all-powerful credit history (and, relevant to this discussion, driving history, too) can make simple acts like getting car insurance very difficult.

And not having any credit history at all can sometimes be worse than a bad credit history. (As my Dad found out when he tried to rent a car without having a major credit card to his name.) You can't always pay cash, as appealing as that may sound.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Wayfarer (Apr 4, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> It's rather surprising what you "need" a credit score for in the US. I ran into this when I returned to the US after a one-year stay in the UK. Even a gap in the all-powerful credit history (and, relevant to this discussion, driving history, too) can make simple acts like getting car insurance very difficult.
> 
> And not having any credit history at all can sometimes be worse than a bad credit history. (As my Dad found out when he tried to rent a car without having a major credit card to his name.) You can't always pay cash, as appealing as that may sound.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Interesting, is it possible to transfer or have them cross-check your UK credit score for aiding credit score in the US?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Wayfarer said:


> Interesting, is it possible to transfer or have them cross-check your UK credit score for aiding credit score in the US?


Not really. If you have an account with a large, international bank (like HSBC), they will sometimes "transfer" your credit record to your US account. But it doesn't count with the big credit rating agencies - it's simply an accommodation they extend to their customers on arrival in the US. If you need to borrow money, they'll lend it to you (or at least give your UK history consideration in their loan evaluation process).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Wayfarer (Apr 4, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> Not really. If you have an account with a large, international bank (like HSBC), they will sometimes "transfer" your credit record to your US account. But it doesn't count with the big credit rating agencies - it's simply an accommodation they extend to their customers on arrival in the US. If you need to borrow money, they'll lend it to you (or at least give your UK history consideration in their loan evaluation process).
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks Bev, that's the first of few useful posts I've had in many moons 
HSBC account getting set up now


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Wayfarer said:


> Thanks Bev, that's the first of few useful posts I've had in many moons
> HSBC account getting set up now


Talk to the people at the bank before you open an account there. It may only be with their "international" accounts that they do this - and I know they have some heavy minimums for account balances on some of their accounts designed for expats.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BritishGav (Jan 26, 2010)

Other things to bear in mind is HSBC don't have that many branches, there isn't one in the city I am planning on moving to and it's one of the larger cities in California. The HSBC international account also current has no credit interest but does incur a monthly fee. And it's for these reasons that I haven't set one up myself, as an HSBC customer in the UK for some 10 years

I'll instead probably be riding off the coat tails of my by then wife's American credit history


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

BritishGav said:


> Other things to bear in mind is HSBC don't have that many branches, there isn't one in the city I am planning on moving to and it's one of the larger cities in California. The HSBC international account also current has no credit interest but does incur a monthly fee. And it's for these reasons that I haven't set one up myself, as an HSBC customer in the UK for some 10 years
> 
> I'll instead probably be riding off the coat tails of my by then wife's American credit history


Have everything in both names - lease/utilities/phones/loans ... a) both can request changes/updates/contest bills b) reporting agencies will access both names/SS#s.


----------



## NORM123 (Jul 10, 2009)

Wayfarer said:


> USA visa law is hardly childsplay.
> You talk a lot about the problems for getting a visa and are generally the rudest moderator of late.
> Some of us aren't visa-brained machines like gobby mods.
> So show some respect to folk who are attempting to escape from prison island will you
> ...


car ins can be a big problem, or should I say an expensive problem. No way to check drivers past record and if you're moving around the ins companies don't want you. You should get a current update of your driving record and proof of your current ins and bring that with you


----------



## Wayfarer (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok, just been checking out some insurance.
Looking at about $600 for a year covering most states nearby 
So far so good.

Registering the car only has to happen in other states if you are residing there, as I'm always on the move working that isn't a problem. 

One thing I've noticed is that cars in the states are either very expensive, or complete wrecks.
Trying to find the budget cars that aren't needing lots of work is problematic.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Wayfarer said:


> Ok, just been checking out some insurance.
> Looking at about $600 for a year covering most states nearby
> So far so good.
> 
> ...


If you can get car insurance for $600 a year you will be doing very well indeed


----------



## Paul762 (Jul 2, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> If you can get car insurance for $600 a year you will be doing very well indeed


Yes I fall into the car insurance bracket, was here 1 month and for 6 months insurance on a compact car was $850, just had my renewal and it is now down to $680 for the next 6 months. Having house insurance helped knock off 10% on my renewal quote. 

At the time I was getting a car I was going online for quotes and getting some good rates, however when they new I was driving on my UK driving license a lot of major insurance companies would not insure me until I had taken the US driving test.

I didnt have any insurance claims in the UK and was driving with full no claims but that wasnt taken into account over here.
Paul
:juggle:


----------



## Wayfarer (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok thanks for that.

Just getting my DL test done on Wednesday plus my CDL theory


----------

